# Amps, Voltage and preparation



## Inspector420 (Oct 15, 2006)

Im just trying to figure out what kind of breaker I have to add to my house box for my growroom. I tried to do some searches for amp charts and stuff but was unsuccessful.

Im running the following

1 Sun System dual 600 watt ballast 2 600 watt HPS (1200Watts)
2-3 double tube floresents
3 pumps (propagation, flower and air)
12000 BTU portable AC
2 Ventilation fans

Im not sure if its realistic to be able to give me a ball park figure. I was planning on a 60 amp breaker, am I in the right ballpark, or less 30 amp?

thanks for any help


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 15, 2006)

I think you should be alright with the 30. I'm running 1000 watts 2 ventilation fans(one 6" vortex and one 6" duct fan), 2 circulation fans. one pump all on a 15amp breaker. How many amps will the AC pull?


----------



## Canso (Oct 15, 2006)

my vote is 30 amp
10 amps for lights
10 amps for AC
10 amps for everything else.

if you run the 600watt lights on 240volt it would be half the amps, if you add lights later.


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 15, 2006)

Canso said:
			
		

> my vote is 30 amp
> 10 amps for lights
> 10 amps for AC
> 10 amps for everything else.
> ...


 
Well im getting preparred so its a flexable deal.. As far as the dual light ballast its just default wiring suppose. I really dont like electricity and I dont want to mess with it. Im only willing to run one wire to the box and call an electrician to finish it lol. I purchased 1000$ worth of gear and it wont be here to next week. So im just trying to figure out if I should just put another breaker box for my growroom.

What do you think of this thing?

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Square-D-30-AMP-QO-circuit-breaker-box_W0QQitemZ330039037974QQihZ014QQcategoryZ20596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And here is an air conditioner... 11+ amps !!!
http://store.portableairshop.com/so14poaircoh.html

Man im in a haze about this stuff... If I get that box then I just add a few breakers 30 amp each that would be for sure enough.. But at the same time it seems to be easiet to use a 60 amp in my house main and run directly [email protected]#? I dunno... help me figure this out 

And I have a dehumidifier too BTW


----------



## Canso (Oct 15, 2006)

a dehumidifier will use up to 10amps as well.

you would probly get away with adding another dryer breaker (30amp) and run dryer wire (#10/3wire)to your room.
i don't think you need a sub panal


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 16, 2006)

Running off 240 from the dryer plug is perfectly safe.  You just won't be able to use your dryer when the equipment is being used - no biggy.  I have been doing it for years and have had no problems.  Actually I was using 3 1000's, fans, air and ozone and no problems yet.  Just make sure you purchase a seperate board for your grow and then plug the board into the dryer plug.  That way you have an extra safe zone of breakers.  Also, you could add a load balancing device so that when the lights come on it gives a second between each.  That way the load is not pulled all at once.  Hope this helps.

TGT


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 21, 2006)

The plan is.... I think if its safe is on my main box I will add a 40 amp breaker. Then use 2 #12 wires


Square double D breaker 40amp (main Box) http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US/diy_main/pg_diy.jsp?prod_id=100075398&cm_mmc=YahooPI-_-YPI-_-Product-_-2498+100075398
50 feet of #12 wire (3 wire , running 2 seperate wires from main panel to new load center, 30 amp load max at the same time)
4 recepticles 15amps each http://www.cybergiftcenter.com/applications/search/itemdetails.asp?oid=21&sku=C273-1075325ASP&mpn=107-5325-ASP
Load Panel with upto 8 circuits http://www.doityourself.com/invt/6719793


Basically with out being complicated ill just have 4 plugs afterwards that can take 15 amps each... I think thats all I need. I just want to be able to expand when I add my fans and they can just get thier own circuits.. I plan on picking most of the stuff up at a hardware store, the breakers I will purchase online becuase they want to much at the store..


----------



## rasaroo (Oct 23, 2006)

yo dude...just a caution.  #12 wire is rated for 20 amps -- not 40.  you could potentially overheat the wiring before a 40 amp breaker would trip...probably ruining your day.

#12 - 20 amps
#10 - 30 amps
#8 - 40 amps


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 23, 2006)

I undersand thats why I was wondering about about 2 # 12 since they are rated for 20 amps each. Just run 2 of them to my main box and splice them to one breaker, 40amps? .. #10 & #8 wire is so expensive  Im just trying to do this in an economical way ive already spent over 1500$ in growing stuff  Below is a pic of the stuff ive got so far... its 100amp Load center upto 8 circuits which im only using 4 15amp breakers. I also got 4 recepticles with metal box for easy mounting.

thx


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 23, 2006)

use the solid "Romex' #12-3. Cheaper.


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 23, 2006)

hey i worked as an electrician for 4 years....   do not get anywhere near a 40 amp breaker those are meant for 220   not 110  which is default   get your self a 15 for the lights a 15 for the fans a 15 for thepumps etc... and a 20 for the AC   if you have serious questions and are concerned about safety  ask someone who knows!!!   dont burn down your house...   i read a story of a guy who overloaded wire running gro lights for his 100 plants in his basement....not only did he go to jail....he got no money from insurance...Not done by a licensed electrician NO money back.... be safe and use GFCI receptacles for the pumps and anyting in contact with water spend money now and be safe    please...also make sure you got the prerequisite fire extinguisher and smoke detector  
 any questions you can pm me or post here i will help  im a carpenter and spent 4 years as an electricians apprentice  before switching to running my own construction co


----------



## leelow (Oct 23, 2006)

listen, this is what i do for a living, first of all ohms law amperage = watts /voltage  so for your lights 1200/120 = 10 amps , then you have 2 or 3 floros which generally are 40 watts per lamp so 3-2 lamp floros would draw 2 amps, a 12000 btu ac generally will draw 10-12 amps . So far we are up to 22 amps, you can figure out the load of the fans by looking at how many watts they draw  and divide by 120. this gives you the amps.  

 MY RECOMENDATION TO YOU WOULD BE >
 to install 2 20 amp circuits with 12 wire or for overkill one 30 with 10 an one 20 with 12 

i would put all the lights the two 600's and flouros on one and then put the ac and all the other stuff on the other 20.

just remember its the size of the wire that really matter the breakers are rated to stop the wires from overheating overloading and burning.

14wire = 15 amps
12wire =20 amps
10wire =30 amps
8 wier=40 amps\
6wire  =60amp


----------



## Canso (Oct 23, 2006)

you can run 220 to your panal and bring it down to 110 from there.

Black wire for half the plugs, red wire for the other half.


----------



## leelow (Oct 23, 2006)

by the way technically you can double up on the 12/3  and in essence you are doubling the wire size, this is not a normal or the safest install, but if u make sure your connections are tight and keep them tight at the breaker and receptacle it will work fine, remember copper expands and contracts under heat which will loosen connection , hence potential for an arch which is potential for a fire.  also 20 on 12 wire is the max you always want to overate your wire size just to be safe.


----------



## Canso (Oct 23, 2006)

you need to make this except run the wires threw your panel first, giving each one a breaker.

the problem with this set-up is it will take a 30amp short to pop the breaker.
thats why you need to use you sub-panel first.

top right is timed 240   (red+black)
middle right is timed 120 (black)
bottom left is constant 120  (red)
bottom right is constant 120 (black)


----------



## leelow (Oct 23, 2006)

nice job canso not bad for a fourth year apprentance/ bravo


----------



## Canso (Oct 23, 2006)

hey! hey! who you callin an apprentice.
I'm a journymen, heavy/auto mechanic
but I build houses on the side with the old man.


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for all your help guys , nice setup canso

This is becoming to complicated Im about to start running extention cords and and get ghetto on it. Im pulling my hair out here. 

 So dont do what I was planinng? I cant run 8awg for the box connection?

geez


----------



## Canso (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok. start from the begining.

What is the brand of the house breaker panel?
 what is the amp. rating on the main breaker?

Is there any more un-used spaces for breakers to be added?
or just post a pic


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 23, 2006)

Canso said:
			
		

> Ok. start from the begining.
> 
> What is the brand of the house breaker panel?
> what is the amp. rating on the main breaker?
> ...


 
Yes there are spaces and its like any modern breaker box. The reason I didnt want to go that route is because of all the wires and . It was much more appealing to run one heavy gauge wire (30amp) to the main and just make a new panel. Plus in the future when I get my other gear I could simply add more breakers to it, cut the main breaker and add.

Hey canso make me one of those get-ups with a plug ^^


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 23, 2006)

2 pics of the box

This house was built in 1912 , its old as hell. It was renovated in 2000 , which I imagine the new main box was put in. I just bought this place with in the last year and have no clue where the wires run. I have spent time in the crawl space and decided the easiet thing to do is run a new conduit popping out in the same room above the box.


see what you say...


----------



## Canso (Oct 24, 2006)

here you go

just plug it into a Range Plug (40amp)



you should install, or get someone to install a Dryer plug (30amp) or a Range Plug (40amp) close to or in your room.

from there, you can make your Panel with the braker box then timer.

edit:  oops forgot to add pics


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 24, 2006)

So I will have to let the electrician see my grow room then?


----------

